# The excitement of crossing paths with another Vizsla!!



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone else get soooo excited when you find another vizsla in your area?! 

We met an 18month old last week walking near my boys' school and couldn't believe that Toby would get that size, he looked tiny next to him, despite always being the tallest pup everywhere else!

Yesterday in the park we met a 20wk old wire haired pup, he was gorgeous. Toby was beside himself with excitement and I was too! Turns out his 'boy' goes to same school as mine. The pups had 10 mins off lead charging around and springing at eachother before we walked on but it's great to know we'll come across them regularly. After a few more chance meetings, when I won't come across as so much of a stalker, I'll suggest meeting properly somewhere for them to have a good play. 

We then talked to our new weimerana friends outside school.

Owning a pup is so social, especially with an unusual breed. I love it!!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Lenalou said:


> We met an 18month old last week walking near my boys' school and couldn't believe that Toby would get that size, he looked tiny next to him, despite always being the tallest pup everywhere else!


We used to think vizlas were medium/large dogs, but Morris is bigger than our friends V (who used to look huge!) and he still looks small to us! He's just a big puppy, its hard to remember when dogs weren't this size


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

Meeting our Vizslas and their owners is the best! We met a couple who was new to the area a couple of months ago and by walking the dogs together, we've become good friends! 

I also just love meeting people who know the Vizsla breed. I find I get two reactions when people see Penny.. They either instantly know its a Vizsla or they go "Whaaat?" when I tell them what breed she is haha :


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You are not alone! Check out these threads for some hilarious stories. Oh the lengths we go to...

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10206.0.html

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10508.msg81254.html#msg81254


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Brilliant threads! Glad it's not just me. We researched loads before we got Toby and stopped anyone we saw who had one to ask about the breed. We found them from North to South of UK, mainly on holidays, as we tend to go to quite 'walky' places like the Lake District or Devon. We'd spot one across a road and go marching after them as quickly as possible to catch up and grill them. If only Toby could make me proud now when we're stopped by not leaping about like a lunatic and lunging at people for a stroke ;-).


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

we have one which is a puppy and when we bumped into them they turned out to be the biggest snobes on the planet.

Basically they looked down on ours because he isn't a pedigree and there's is. I suppose we have the last laugh though ours cost a fraction of the €1000 they paid for their puppy and at 6mths mine is already trained to the hilt.


----------

